# So finished with J. Crew...



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

They used to be my go-to place for boxers--a few years ago, you could get them on clearance for $5 a pair, and they were really comfortable and long lasting. Now, they're $14 on clearance (I've checked several times over the past few months) and made from thin, flimsy cloth. It will be time to re-up soon. I'm thinking BB (on clearance) unless someone has a better idea.

Boxers aside (really, the only reason I check Crew's site), they also pull the swarmy game of raising the price on sale items before the super-drastic season-ending blowouts. I managed to score a nice pair of espadrilles on sale last summer for $20, which was a great deal. Then, for the final summer sale where you plug in the "secret" word to get an additional 30 percent off, they jacked the price so that it came out to $24 or thereabouts, more than they cost before the final sale. I didn't need another pair, but I did notice. What a trailer park move.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Brooks Brothers outlet boxers have become my go to. Not sure what they go for retail but I stock up at sale time which makes them a steal. I have some from regular BB and haven't noticed a difference in quality.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I was happy to pick up a pair of their chinos in my size for about $22 on sale-- They often do an additional 50% off sale items and will allow you to combine the student discount on top usually. I don't really care for many of their shirts but J. Crew pants make up a good percentage of my wardrobe and I find the quality to be quite good for the (reduced) price.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers outlet boxers have become my go to. Not sure what they go for retail but I stock up at sale time which makes them a steal. I have some from regular BB and haven't noticed a difference in quality.


That's good to know. I like mainline BB boxers, but it didn't make sense to buy them so long as Crew boxers were so cheap. Awhile ago, Mrs. 32 bought me some Crew outlet boxers that were utter crap, and I thought there was a difference between outlet and mainline. Then, the last time Crew mainline boxers went on sale for a reasonable price, I bought two pair and were the same as the outlets.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

adoucett said:


> I was happy to pick up a pair of their chinos in my size for about $22 on sale-- They often do an additional 50% off sale items and will allow you to combine the student discount on top usually. I don't really care for many of their shirts but J. Crew pants make up a good percentage of my wardrobe and I find the quality to be quite good for the (reduced) price.


If it works for you, great. I like some of the older stuff, but I think that there's been a substantial amount of brand dilution a la JAB (but not that bad--nothing is that bad). I do know that J. Crew has gotten to be a tough flip in the thrift biz.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I have noticed a huge influx on J.Crew merchandise in my local thrifts lately. I don't know if people have just purged their closets of J.Crew garments or an outlet closed and everything was evenly dispersed.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> I have noticed a huge influx on J.Crew merchandise in my local thrifts lately. I don't know if people have just purged their closets of J.Crew garments or an outlet closed and everything was evenly dispersed.


Can I send you on a mission for my size? :rolleyes2: I'll gladly pay your costs and flat rate shipping


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

adoucett said:


> Can I send you on a mission for my size? :rolleyes2: I'll gladly pay your costs and flat rate shipping


Absolutely. Fair warning, I'm not thrifting as much as I once did, but I still get out a few times a week.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Post your sizes and preferences. I bet there are things down you would like.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, J Crew does indeed seem to be exploring the lower limits of cheap in the present day construction of their product offerings, while jacking up the prices in a thinly veiled effort to disguise their corporate chicanery! Rather makes me love BB all the more. :crazy:


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

I really hate the fit of BB's boxers. I like the ones from Banana Republic (and, by association, Gap and sometimes Old Navy).


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I get BB jockeys the at the outlet store and they last forever. I wait for sales but don't recall what I paid for them the last time.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Try Gap or Old Navy. They frequently offer cool boxer patterns, and are cheap as dirt (esp. on sale). Underwear isn't an investment.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I used to LOVE jcrew stuff and it didn't hurt that I was dating a girl who worked at a place that sold their returns either. But there quality has dropped to incredibly low standards. 

I understand the need for profit, but why would anyone want to squeeze every last penny out of things for NOW. Take a nice profit, build a very loyal fan base and produce things that will last for a very long time. This doesn't just apply to clothes. I get a lot of stuff at Old Navy now as well, although I am afraid that they are going down the same route. What used to be their awesome 100% cotton, think tshirts are now thin 60/40 cotton/poly blend


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Topsider said:


> Try Gap or Old Navy. They frequently offer cool boxer patterns, and are cheap as dirt (esp. on sale). Underwear isn't an investment.


+1 - I gravitated from J.Crew to The Gap or Old Navy for boxers when, like you, I noticed that J.Crew didn't do their aggressive markdown anymore. I've been happy with both Gap and Old Navy, especially at the silly cheap sale prices that I buy them at.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I bought around 10-15 pairs of boxers from Jos. A. Bank last year, when they have their big pre-Christmas sale (which I think is bigger than the sales that the run every other day of the year). The material isn't quite as fine and the waistband is more elasticy than the BB boxers, but they work well enough.

That combined with the boxers I already have is probably enough underwear to last me the rest of the decade, at least, even accounting for forgetting the occasional pair at the gym or having them stolen by lady friends.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Does BB make any boxers in the US still or any 'better' places? Basically looking for boxers made in not a terrible place for working conditions etc etc. City Boxers and Mercer, both made in the US are pretty good but always try to keep my eyes open.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

C9 by Champion long (biker) boxer briefs from Target. Best bang for buck.

(I can't handle standard boxers, boxer briefs, or briefs).


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hanes boxers. Get 'em at Target. Fairly inexpensive, if I recall correctly. Comfortable enough for me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Done with J. Crew? Say it ain't so! We all know how much you want one of their Ludlow suits. :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I own several pairs of these (on sale from a few seasons ago) and they have worn well and I greatly enjoy them. That said, a few things to be aware of is that between the side ties (no elastic band for these WWII-inspired puppies) and button fly, they are a bit more involved to operate than a modern boxer. Also, (and this is not a criticism and argues that they are a true-to-original-design reproduction), they sit high on the waist and won't brook sitting anywhere else. All that said, they feel great and I love the historically accurate design.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> I own several pairs of these (on sale from a few seasons ago) and they have worn well and I greatly enjoy them. That said, a few things to be aware of is that between the side ties (no elastic band for these WWII-inspired puppies) and button fly, they are a bit more involved to operate than a modern boxer. Also, (and this is not a criticism and argues that they are a true-to-original-design reproduction), they sit high on the waist and won't brook sitting anywhere else. All that said, they feel great and I love the historically accurate design.


From this description, sounds like they were designed for saggers. While I am sure they are nice, $29 is a bit more than I am prepared to pay for boxers. I'm looking for that sweet spot between $5 and $10, so it's likely going to have to be something on clearance. I'm liking the idea of 346, but there are no Brooks outlets near me. I have a few cheap pairs from retailers-that-shall-rename-nameless that are laughable--the elastic quickly gets bunched up and the cloth is flimsy. Those who are familiar with old-school Crew will know what I'm talking about. Once you've worn quality stuff, nothing else will do. Don't like briefs, particularly in warmer weather--I have a fair but only to pair with longjohns come winter.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Done with J. Crew? Say it ain't so! We all know how much you want one of their Ludlow suits. :biggrin:


Heck, I'm almost done with Goodwill. Been eons since I've found anything.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> From this description, sounds like they were designed for saggers. While I am sure they are nice, $29 is a bit more than I am prepared to pay for boxers. I'm looking for that sweet spot between $5 and $10, so it's likely going to have to be something on clearance. I'm liking the idea of 346, but there are no Brooks outlets near me. I have a few cheap pairs from retailers-that-shall-rename-nameless that are laughable--the elastic quickly gets bunched up and the cloth is flimsy. Those who are familiar with old-school Crew will know what I'm talking about. Once you've worn quality stuff, nothing else will do. Don't like briefs, particularly in warmer weather--I have a fair but only to pair with longjohns come winter.


If you have any interest in them - even just one pair for curiosity sake - wait for the inevitable sale and you'll get them at more than half off (I think I paid about $10 for mine). And as early posted - and as a former J.Crew boxer buyer - give the Gap a shot on sale (not the best quality by far, but on sale, a fair quality-price tradeoff).


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'm making a mental note never to try fancy underwear so I don't get addicted.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

All kidding aside, I only wear knit boxers. Oddly enough, my go-to brand (for value and comfort) is Croft & Barrow which is available at Kohl's. They go on sale often and I never pay more than 5 or 6 dollars per pair.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Am I the only larger guy here that finds boxer-briefs the only way to prevent undue thigh chafing during anything but the shortest and most leisurely of activities?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Boxer briefs are my preference because they don't bunch or ride up under trousers like woven boxers are prone to.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Am I the only larger guy here that finds boxer-briefs the only way to prevent undue thigh chafing during anything but the shortest and most leisurely of activities?


My preference for everyday wear is knit boxers. However, if I am doing ANYTHING that requires exercise or spending more than 30 minutes outdoors, there is no substitute for boxer briefs. You can call it chafing, "chub rub", etc. It doesn't matter. When it comes to running, I would rather put up with shin splints than chafing.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Merona brand from Target are actually not bad either. I've got a few pairs of those and have been pretty pleased.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Fading Fast said:


> If you have any interest in them - even just one pair for curiosity sake - wait for the inevitable sale and you'll get them at more than half off (I think I paid about $10 for mine). And as early posted - and as a former J.Crew boxer buyer - give the Gap a shot on sale (not the best quality by far, but on sale, a fair quality-price tradeoff).


$10 would be fine.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> I'm making a mental note never to try fancy underwear so I don't get addicted.


Admit it: You don't wear underwear at all.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I last purchased some of J.Crew's chinos at Christmas for about $40 a pair in their Classic Fit. I really can't complain at all for that. 

However, I will never purchase any other J. Crew item. Even their partnerships with other brands are often lacking in quality.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Reuben said:


> Am I the only larger guy here that finds boxer-briefs the only way to prevent undue thigh chafing during anything but the shortest and most leisurely of activities?


Well, since were all friends here, I like the Adidas boxer briefs, especially when on sale at Kohl's.

I like the material and style BB outlet boxers, but turns out I'm in between sizes, either way too tight or way too loose which I find odd. So, back to Gap outlet boxers, right now they're 4 for $20.

Brian


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

vwguy said:


> Well, since were all friends here, I like the Adidas boxer briefs, especially when on sale at Kohl's.
> 
> I like the material and style BB outlet boxers, but turns out I'm in between sizes, either way too tight or way too loose which I find odd. So, back to Gap outlet boxers, right now they're 4 for $20.
> 
> Brian


I mean, the absolute best I've worn for actually running/jogging/working out/ect are McDavid five-pocket football girdles turned inside out with the tags removed, but no fly kinda ruins them for casual wear. They do make it very easy to sneak a large amount of liquid contraband into stadiums on gameday, though.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> Admit it: You don't wear underwear at all.


I will happily admit to that. Nothing beats meeting with a big time client going commando.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> I'm making a mental note never to try fancy underwear so I don't get addicted.


+1. I buy the $15 5 pack of Hanes or whatever I stumble on when I need underwear. Surely I can't be the only one?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine are pretty much all J Crew. They make the best boxer briefs for the money I've found - I find them in the stores periodically for $6 on clearance. I have noticed a significant decline in their wovens, though.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

What? No one will admit to thrifting underwear? Next time take a good look and I can assure you you'll find unworn underwear. 

A few years ago, in a thrift, there was a 25 foot rack with white brand new BB underwear that must have been rejected by the manufacturer. To this day, I regret not having purchased any.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

vpkozel said:


> I will happily admit to that. Nothing beats meeting with a big time client going commando.


Meeting clients commando? What, ahem, line of work are you in, exactly?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> What? No one will admit to thrifting underwear? Next time take a good look and I can assure you you'll find unworn underwear.
> 
> A few years ago, in a thrift, there was a 25 foot rack with white brand new BB underwear that must have been rejected by the manufacturer. To this day, I regret not having purchased any.


My mother thrifts underwear, and I never hear the end of it--why won't you do it, it's a lot cheaper, etc., etc., etc. It's pretty much an I'm-more-frugal-than-you contest that I won't enter. I did buy a pair of Crew boxers at Goodwill once, but they were brand-new in original packaging, so that's different. If I ran across a 25-foot rack of BB boxers that fit and were appropriately thrift priced, I would buy dozens and dozens of pairs, enough to last a lifetime.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Pre-owned sartorial items that I do not buy at thrift stores: 
Underwear
Swimwear
Socks
Cotton handkerchiefs


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> What? No one will admit to thrifting underwear? Next time take a good look and I can assure you you'll find unworn underwear.
> 
> A few years ago, in a thrift, there was a 25 foot rack with white brand new BB underwear that must have been rejected by the manufacturer. To this day, I regret not having purchased any.


I don't disparage anyone thrifting unworn underwear, but I would personally find it unsavory to go through a rack of previously loved underwear, searching for the unworn pairs. Surely a sniff test or the like would be out of the question. 

I buy underwear infrequently so the fact that all my Crew boxers have disintegrated in the last year or so doesn't mean much since they were likely 5 years old at least. I have switched exclusively to Hanes boxer-briefs (sourced from Sears) after my wife picked up a few "trial pairs" last year. Very comfy, not too hot in the Summer, and nice colors (I know like it matters). I was a fan of the "Joe Boxer" boxer-briefs back in the day and the Hanes remind me of those.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Men quit their underwear before it disintegrates? I sure don't.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> My preference for everyday wear is knit boxers. However, if I am doing ANYTHING that requires exercise or spending more than 30 minutes outdoors, there is no substitute for boxer briefs. You can call it chafing, "chub rub", etc. It doesn't matter. When it comes to running, I would rather put up with shin splints than chafing.


I'm a big guy, and I've never found boxer-briefs to be comfortable (they seem to be a worst of both worlds thing for me). that is why undergarments are the one area, where I deviate away from a certain trad ethos: natural fibers.

I love natural fiber garments for everything else, but the boxers from Ex Officio are magical to me. I love these things. They do not bunch up or cause chaffing, but they do wick moisture away from the very unfortunate region where I sweat the most, between my thighs. Another undergarment that I'm ok with non-natural fibers is in Thorlo Socks. Man, those things are even more amazing.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> Meeting clients commando? What, ahem, line of work are you in, exactly?


I am a process design consultant, I was internal to a large bank HQ'd in Charlotte, but am now on my own. So far, no one has asked me to drop trou prior to a meeting to confirm underwear status, lol.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

The consensus here seems to be that their stuff is fine, but only at sale prices. Only suckers pay full price for anything at J. Crew. I like their Bowery Classic pants, but no way are they worth $128. Even at $90 it feels like a stretch.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Piqué said:


> I really hate the fit of BB's boxers. I like the ones from Banana Republic (and, by association, Gap and sometimes Old Navy).


Agreed, the only reason I shop at Banana Republic is for their boxer shorts.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

rwaldron said:


> Another undergarment that I'm ok with non-natural fibers is in Thorlo Socks. Man, those things are even more amazing.


X 2! There is not substitute for Thorlo. When I ran competitively, they were as much an essential as my spikes.


----------



## imme (Sep 22, 2013)

Reuben said:


> I mean, the absolute best I've worn for actually running/jogging/working out/ect are McDavid five-pocket football girdles turned inside out with the tags removed, but no fly kinda ruins them for casual wear. They do make it very easy to sneak a large amount of liquid contraband into stadiums on gameday, though.


LOL I misread that as McDonalds five-pocket McGriddles.

Am I the only one that buys whatever boxer briefs are on sale in my size (usually Bodyglove or US Polo)? My default is Hanes, but I often find the other brands on sale. I don't think I've ever paid > $4/pair for boxers. Surprisingly, I really like the Kirkland brand boxer briefs - they're very comfortable and seem to last quite a while.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I worked at BR and GAP for years - those boxers and socks are on point. J. Crew's aren't bad - they're just pricey most of the time. The Merona boxers get better each season - socks aren't bad either.

Been meaning to buy some Good People socks from Amazon (not to be confused with Good People Brewing Co!)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

WillBarrett said:


> I worked at BR and GAP for years - those boxers and socks are on point. J. Crew's aren't bad - they're just pricey most of the time. The Merona boxers get better each season - socks aren't bad either.
> 
> Been meaning to buy some Good People socks from Amazon (not to be confused with Good People Brewing Co!)


I beg to differ--J. Crew boxers are crap. Utter crap. Perhaps you haven't tried them lately.

When comparisons are made between J. Crew (that costs $14 on clearance) and stuff you can get at Target, you know there's an issue.


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

rwaldron said:


> I'm a big guy, and I've never found boxer-briefs to be comfortable (they seem to be a worst of both worlds thing for me). that is why undergarments are the one area, where I deviate away from a certain trad ethos: natural fibers.
> 
> I love natural fiber garments for everything else, but the boxers from Ex Officio are magical to me. I love these things. They do not bunch up or cause chaffing, but they do wick moisture away from the very unfortunate region where I sweat the most, between my thighs. Another undergarment that I'm ok with non-natural fibers is in Thorlo Socks. Man, those things are even more amazing.


I used to feel the same way. 100% cotton boxer briefs are the devil. They stretch out, lose elasticity, the hems at the bottom bunch up and end up chaffing. I discovered these:

https://www.costco.com/Champion-Men's-Boxer-Brief-3-pack---Solid-Black.product.100099568.html

$13 for three. They last forever, don't lose elasticity, etc. I buy one size smaller than I wear everything else and they fit me like a glove.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Ex officio. The best. If you are traveling and stuck you can wash 'em out in the sink and hang dry.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been wearing lands end broadcloth boxers for a number of years .. one of the few items that I still buy from them since they haven't changed it in a while (knock wood).

https://www.landsend.com/products/mens-solid-broadcloth-boxers-3-pack/id_151812

(Sent from my mobile, please pardon my spelling)


----------



## Style&Pace (May 31, 2014)

I wanna put in a word for CK here. They have good quality and the same price as the Lands End ones right now.


----------



## LookinSharp24 (Jun 3, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> I have noticed a huge influx on J.Crew merchandise in my local thrifts lately. I don't know if people have just purged their closets of J.Crew garments or an outlet closed and everything was evenly dispersed.


ive seen this as well...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Submariner said:


> I buy one size smaller than I wear everything else and they fit me like a glove.


I do not want my underwear to "fit me like a glove". :confused2:


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> I do not want my underwear to "fit me like a glove". :confused2:


Don't knock it 'till you've tried it, good Dr. My boxer briefs keep "everything" in place and they fit close to the skin, increasing the comfort factor and reducing the bunching and adjusting factor. My opinion on underwear is that it is necessary, but it should be neither seen, heard, nor felt. If a pair of underpants are doing their job right, you won't even know they are there.


----------



## Style&Pace (May 31, 2014)

I agree.

Now don't overthink this, just try these.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Submariner said:


> Don't knock it 'till you've tried it, good Dr. My boxer briefs keep "everything" in place and they fit close to the skin, increasing the comfort factor and reducing the bunching and adjusting factor. My opinion on underwear is that it is necessary, but it should be neither seen, heard, nor felt. If a pair of underpants are doing their job right, you won't even know they are there.


Stated like that, I can agree with you.


----------

